# Is *www.movieskart.in/ legit?



## iamprateek (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi,
I was searching for Ultra HD Blurays, and came across this site: Online Latest 3D Movies Store - Free Latest Movies

Movies like The Revenant 4K are priced at INR 1320, which feels a bit goofy since flipkart and amazon sell them at 2699-3000INR.

Anybody has any idea if this site is legit or not? Has anybody purchased any Ultra HD Bluray from this site?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 7, 2017)

The site looks shady with such pricing.Maybe these are official downloadable versions from itunes/similar store which they are putting on bluray/dvd(aka webdl releases on "ahem" sites).Try ordering some cheap Rs.300-400 bluray from there to see what exactly are they selling.


----------

